# Moreton bay Bonefish?



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Well angled Leigh, catch of a lifetime that!


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks like a Bonefish Red


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Red, although I didn't catch one, I did happen to see a few get caught at in the Waddy Point boat launching gutter at Fraser Island in September just gone. These were big bonefish with one going over 80cm and caught on a pilly on gang hooks meant for tailor, it really gave the fisherman hell with big line burning runs knocking his alvey into reverse on numerous occasions. Unfortunately the meathead that caught it kept it, I don't know if they are much to eat though considering their name....Anyway I thought it strange to see one at Fraser so to have them this much further south again is certainly surprising, let's hope we see a few more fish like this in our local waters more regularly.

Kev


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Well I saw a baby dugong near Sovereign Islands last week. No one I told believed me but I just assumed that would be their natural habitat, bar the boat traffic.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Leigh
According to Grant's (Guide to Fishes) not so uncommon, but usually at night. And often seen at Fraser Is. Moreton bay is the southern end of the range. Did you get it on bait?

Re warmer water, I noticed some spotties are appearing. Better late than never.

Trevor


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Gday Leigh
Nice catch mate.I think it is more a case of the fish coming back into the bay now a lot of netting
has been stopped.My dad told me a few years ago they used to catch a few bones on the flats near the bottom of Moreton as well
as permit up at the top end of Moreton back in the 50s.Given we get Sweetlip and Spangled Emperor in the Passage its not surprising


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Yep, bonefish alright. I've only ever caught one here at Noosa and it was a smaller specimen than yours, caught off my local beach when I was using live beach worms for whiting.

Nice fish. Maybe you should start targetting them?

Kev


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Good one Leigh , i didnt realise we had Bonefish in Australia , i have heard they really turn on a fight


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Well done Leigh there seems to be more and more reports of "out of range" fish being caught lately like Barra in the Coomera,Moloolah,Maroochy and Noosa rivers a good example. I wonder however as mentioned whether things like reduced netting are a factor as well as more people fishing catching more fish. The slaughter of a school of prime breeding permit up on the Noosa north shore a couple of years ago indicate they are out there and you wonder how long it has been going on for when they are just looked upon as meat or money. Pat.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I caught one a few years ago on a small crawdad lure in a creek up at Kingscliff far nth NSW. At first thought it was a thumping whiting but no it looked like the bonefish in your pic. Great fighters.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Grant's says the record is Cape Moreton at 5.2 kg!


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Well done Leigh! I had no idea they were potentially local - very exciting.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Yellowpatch to Combiouro Pt on Moreton Island has a resident population of them, been getting a few there for 3 decades or so now.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

> When will I be able to start catching barra & coral trout regularly?


Just before the crocs arrive.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I would be more concerned about the unusual growth on your chin and upper lip..


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWYmdysAADFfgAAQUMWAEjBgESo/7/6gMAEGoEU9pNMoMpo0GmmQGCGMmmQMmhkGRpgRg1PQUzVPEER6TQ2oDZRyaKUXIW+h31/MF+j3qGOoWmmpqdf5M1ECE95OuaJm+/FkLRIzeyyDeg2N0u+M2Wyug22SedTm54YmWTlEKPBPPx26hw5XNBlNIJ3nns9CBsSZdaFFK92QngCAlk+JCwCEjmSvF4as5LwtKKz24XsKacBdKifMgl5D5IxQKCaDFxDJKEZbV0d5+9dZmWNrQ3K2rByTmFWWAJhpIQ0LZ59OGCi+i6pAzyVEfleoG9Msbjbd9JPgcCvDJHkjkkCtiEoyQ73BVnv7VHoOdRJomUL4L/I5wUFHISW5knTtbJJtAmP8XckU4UJBmJncrA==


----------



## si75 (Feb 26, 2008)

There are whispers that the odd one has been caught on the sandflats in Port Hacking, although until I actually see it for my own eyes I'm calling it for whiting + some runoff from Lucas Heights...

http://www.discoverdownunder.com.au/marine/fish-files/fish-file-article/articleid/413.aspx


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Jealous much.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice fishy Red.
I wonder how they compare fight wise to the similar sized Tarpon ;-) .......I guess I'll have to catch one and find out.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

leigh, thats actually the first pic of one ive seen from the bay.

wayne young who runs the whiting comp at fraser (runs it and usually wins it) during comp week says they nearly always get one bone in the whiting tank (all comp fish are kept ion a big tank).

he reckons there are undoubtedly more about but as they have a very hard mouth and whiting gear tends to be light, many probably dont hook up or bust off.

waynes caught over 100 over 40 cm whiting and does whiting research with qld uni.

any PB whiting over 45 cm in SEQ he reckons is probably a bone.

they grow fairly big and are beach targetted in WA. heres one of my favourite pics.

congrats , i think thats a first fro qld on this site.


----------



## Baitman (Aug 1, 2009)

Great catch!

I swear I saw one cruising in the water near the mouth of Coochin Creek one time, but thought I was seeing things. Clearly, they are around.

Now all I need is some news on the Brisbane River Bunyip (the Threadfin Salmon!).


----------



## windrider (Jan 11, 2013)

Definitely a bonefish and wondering if there are flats to wade near Peel and some of the other islands, or too muddy? No better game fish in my book and when combined with sight fishing, tailing, etc., absolutely my favorite fishing.
New to this type of fishing in Moreton Bay, where does one launch for a day of fishing these shallow waters?
Thanks-


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice work Red, tick that off the list 

Is it just me Grinner or is that Martina Hingis in your pic?, or just her doppelganger.

No idea she had mad wand skillz. :shock:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

You could actively target bonefish at Yellowpatch on the northern end of Moreton Island before it became a greenzone. I did about six sessions there two decades back and scored 4 fish in total. You could see them similar to the whiting in the shallows except they move differently. Getting them to take a bait or lure or fly was very difficult back then being so agricultural in gear and presentations.


----------

